# matching color when printing



## MorrisD (Jul 22, 2013)

So I am printing new flyers and booklets for a friend and he wants the color to match the previous ones, only he doesnt have the files left, just a few printed copies. How can I make sure the new booklets color is as close to that as possible? Any help would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

MorrisD said:


> So I am printing new flyers and booklets for a friend and he wants the color to match the previous ones, only he doesnt have the files left, just a few printed copies. How can I make sure the new booklets color is as close to that as possible? Any help would be very much appreciated!


Take them to a print shop.


----------



## MorrisD (Jul 22, 2013)

Paradigmzz said:


> Take them to a print shop.


Thanks for the reply. The problem is I'm printing with an online offset printer, print24 ,so I cant take the samples there... Is there any point in scanning and importing to photoshop or something and trying to pick the color? I guess this would pretty much be my best option. Doesnt seem like theres any other way...?

Appreciate your help!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Take them to a print shop.


Yep. Ask them to see a Pantone deck. Thats the printers version of a fan deck.
Match the color, tell print24 this is what you want.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

Bender said:


> Yep. Ask them to see a Pantone deck. Thats the printers version of a fan deck.
> Match the color, tell print24 this is what you want.


Does everybody know that you can now get non-matched actual Pantone colors from Valspar(Lowes) now?
just an fyi. No hijack intended.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

GrantsPainting said:


> Does everybody know that you can now get non-matched actual Pantone colors from Valspar(Lowes) now?
> just an fyi. No hijack intended.


I recently saw that and was kinda skeptical. Haven't actually compared them to a deck yet. They are a PITA to get dead on though. So pixelated and transparent, damn inks  Umm, no hijack also intended...I may have turned the corner though..:001_unsure:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

MorrisD said:


> Thanks for the reply. The problem is I'm printing with an online offset printer, print24 ,so I cant take the samples there... Is there any point in scanning and importing to photoshop or something and trying to pick the color? I guess this would pretty much be my best option. Doesnt seem like theres any other way...?
> 
> Appreciate your help!


Have you tried scanning it and using the color picker tool in ps?



GrantsPainting said:


> Does everybody know that you can now get non-matched actual Pantone colors from Valspar(Lowes) now?
> just an fyi. No hijack intended.


Yup was doing a repaint and the owner had a panatone chip. I asked where she got it.. Lowes..


----------



## MorrisD (Jul 22, 2013)

Bender said:


> Yep. Ask them to see a Pantone deck. Thats the printers version of a fan deck.
> Match the color, tell print24 this is what you want.


Oh cool, good idea, Ill do that. They'll probably charge me for that if I wont print with them though hah. But yea also my scanner isn't the best quality so I cant really trust it. 

Thanks for the help guys!


----------

